# Sinn 836 has landed



## Moss28

My Sinn 836 arrived last week and although I've only spent a few days with it I wanted to share some first impressions.

First, some measurements. Admittedly, these were taken with a cheap caliper with some tape on the ends so I didn't scratch the watch.

Lug to lug: 49mm
Case diameter (excluding crown): 43mm
Case diameter (including crown): 47mm
Dial diameter: 37mm
Thickness: 10.7mm

This watch wears very well for its size. It actually wears a tad smaller than I was expecting which I quite like. While the face of the watch is mostly dial, the bezel is not razor thin and the lugs are rather svelte. I have a Glycine that shares nearly the same measurements as this watch but it wears noticeably larger due to a bit thinner bezel and wider lugs.

I will say that even though this is a thin watch, the case is very flat which gives it a thicker appearance. This gives the watch a bit more wrist presence while still allowing it to wear very nicely with a cuffed long sleeve shirt. This does make me wonder about the 936 model, though, Although I have not seen it in person, I don't think flat sides will do any favors for a watch that is pretty chunky at 15mm thick.

I find this to be a very attractive watch. There is a definite tool look given the familiar flieger style case, the extremely legible minimalist dial, and case finishing. Nearly every surface is brushed ("santinized") giving the watch a very versatile look - not flat and serious like a blasted case but not flashy and ostentatious like a polished one. However, the tool watch details are balanced out by a bit of flair in a few specific areas. The flat surface where the case meets the double AR coated sapphire crystal is polished to add a touch of diversity in the case finishing. Additionally, the sword hands are lined with a beautiful brushed Rhodium finish which not only looks nice but gives the hands even greater definition against the matte black dial. I really like the way these surfaces can make light dance without appearing overly blingy. Of course, there is also the splashes of red. The smooth sweeping red second hand offers a terrific contrast to the dial and, if you purchase the watch on leather like I did, the matching red stitching on the strap further helps break up any monotony. I also like the execution of the date window. Placing it at 6 o'clock and giving it a matching black background create an extremely eye pleasing, symmetrical dial.

I was unable to find a single flaw with the finishing on the watch and I must say I am pleased with the quality. Even the screw-down crown operates especially smoothly during operation.

The stock leather strap is about 3mm thick and is very sturdy while still being pretty comfortable out of the box. While the 836 is not a heavy watch, some of the others that use this as a stock band are so this is probably necessary. I am not a leather expert but it appears to have a thin layer of pigment on both sides of the strap. I am sill able to make out some grain from underneath. I will continue to wear the band to break it in as temperature and humidity levels allow.

So far, the accuracy of the watch seems to be +8 spd on the wrist and +10 spd off the wrist. Obviously it is still early so I will continue to monitor this. I am still experimenting with placing the watch in different positions overnight as well.

With all of this said, there are some things I am missing. I wish that the case had drilled lugs to make strap changes easier. I'm not sure if there is a technical reason that this is not an included feature (something related to the tegimenting process?) but it would be nice to have. Also, I would prefer if the dial was a slightly darker, richer black; in direct light, the dial can look a bit washed out against the deep black leather strap. This may not be as noticeable on a different strap or the bracelet. These details aren't deal breakers for me but I thought I'd mention them since I want to provide an honest appraisal of the watch.

Overall, Sinn seems to have made a very nice watch for the large wrist crowd that blends the tool watch aesthetic with some subtle elegance. For me, these features combine to make this a very versatile every day wearer. I am happy with the 836 and plan to continue wearing it daily.

I've added some pictures below. Hopefully these help illustrate the styling and wearability of the 836. This is not meant to be a comprehensive review so I would be happy to answer any specific questions that any of you have.


----------



## Tonystix

Nice review on a cool watch.Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Tanjecterly

I notice that you have a lume shot. How's the lume on this one?

Otherwise, it's a gorgeous watch and if I had the funds, I'd get one myself.


----------



## Moss28

Tanjecterly said:


> I notice that you have a lume shot. How's the lume on this one?
> 
> Otherwise, it's a gorgeous watch and if I had the funds, I'd get one myself.


I haven't done too much testing of the lume yet. That picture was taken in a parking garage after driving for about 20 minutes. From what I've noticed it is very bright at first then settles down.

It does still seem to sustain some brightness for awhile though. One day I noticed I could still read the watch in relative darkness for a few hours after about 45 minutes outside in indirect sunlight.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable

Awesome! May I ask what size your wrist is?


----------



## Moss28

8.25" around. 65mm side to side

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats & thank you for the honest review 

That's a very cool Sinn and it's near the top on my short list. This one looks best on a strap IMO. I'm sure it'll be awesome on nato's too. The silicon strap would be a cool option as well, with that large clasp "satinized" it would be killer! Agree on the drilled lugs too. It would have been nice, but it's not a deal breaker.

Enjoy that beauty


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Thanks! I might experiment with a dark(ish) brown leather strap in the same vintage style as this stock one. I'll need to look around and see what I can find. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KGampp

This has kind of a long lug to lug length compared to the case diameter but it really is a cool looking watch.


----------



## flagg82

Nice pick up! I like the matte dial, and that strap combo is great for an OEM option. I'm sure it'll be a strap monster too.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Does Sinn make a bracelet for the 836? And is the case tegimented or is it like the 556 and non-tegimented?


----------



## Moss28

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Does Sinn make a bracelet for the 836? And is the case tegimented or is it like the 556 and non-tegimented?


Yeah there is a version on bracelet available for a few hundred more. The case is definitely tegimented and I think maybe the bracelet was too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

I think the watch looks great on you. On certain watches I love the look with no crown guard. You mentioned you were wearing the stock strap, which I think also looks great. I have a slightly over 7" wrist. Your wrist is considerably larger than mine. You have no problems with the strap length?


----------



## Moss28

cerberus63 said:


> I think the watch looks great on you. On certain watches I love the look with no crown guard. You mentioned you were wearing the stock strap, which I think also looks great. I have a slightly over 7" wrist. Your wrist is considerably larger than mine. You have no problems with the strap length?


I don't have a problem with the length of the strap but I will say it does appear to be a bit longer than other straps I have.

I haven't measured it but it seems like I have at least an extra hole's worth of strap compared to others.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Wow, thanks for the quick response. When you get a chance, if you don't mind, could you measure the strap to give me an idea of how long it is. I imagine others would be curious as well, as the strap does seem a bit longer than standard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gfabbri

Looks great! I’d be all over an “A” version / 3 - 6 - 9 - 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Just measured the strap. 115mm/80mm

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Thank you Moss28, that's a pretty standard length. Your review and the pictures have definitely put that watch on my list. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## WSN7

Nice, man! That thing looks great. It's just screaming to be put on a NATO  I just recently started digging the aesthetics of some Sinn's! Funny how that works (you end up liking certain brands that you didn't like at an earlier date).


----------



## Moss28

I'll put it on NATO as soon as the weather makes the leather unbearable. 

I know just what you mean regarding styles growing on you. It has worked the other way for me, too. I look back on some styles I liked and wonder what I was thinking. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7

Moss28 said:


> I'll put it on NATO as soon as the weather makes the leather unbearable.
> 
> I know just what you mean regarding styles growing on you. It has worked the other way for me, too. I look back on some styles I liked and wonder what I was thinking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Amen to that, it does go both ways.

Just wait until the middle of June and that NATO will be screaming at you. Congrats on the watch!


----------



## sticky

Congratulations on the 836. IMO Sinn do OEM leather particularly well. In fact it was Sinn who were partly responsible for me giving straps more time when previously I'd been a 100% bracelet guy


----------



## jester0723

What stands out most to me on this watch (having worn my 556 yesterday) are that while it doesn't have applied indices, it does have the metal frames around the lume on the hands. It's an interesting juxtaposition (especially in light of how this is not present on the all-red second hand) - I'd have to see it in person to really get a good idea of how well it works. 

I like how the dial is a matte finish instead of glossy - nice review.


----------



## Moss28

Yeah it seems to borrow features from 3 different 556 models - the standard 556, the red edition, and the anniversary edition - and land somewhere in the middle

It is more refined than the standard 556 but not as fancy as the anniversary edition. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

That is a nice acquisition and very nice review. Well done all around!


----------



## Peter Atwood

Nice review and great looking watch! This one is on my radar for sure. How is the lume at 5am? Can you make out the time?


----------



## Moss28

Peter Atwood said:


> Nice review and great looking watch! This one is on my radar for sure. How is the lume at 5am? Can you make out the time?


Sorry but I'm not sure. I haven't fully tested the lume and I don't wear a watch to bed.

From what I've noticed so far it seems to last a few hours if you're eyes are adjusted. I doubt the lume was fully charged when I've seen this.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

I was up this morning around 5am, wasn’t really any lume on my 836.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Phillyvice said:


> I was up this morning around 5am, wasn't really any lume on my 836.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is too bad! :-(


----------



## Phillyvice

I think my favorite part of this watch is the edge of the case surrounding the dial. The case is brushed, however right on the rim it’s polished.... and it just frames the dial perfectly. When the light hits that edge and the hands at same time... money shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Phillyvice said:


> I think my favorite part of this watch is the edge of the case surrounding the dial. The case is brushed, however right on the rim it's polished.... and it just frames the dial perfectly. When the light hits that edge and the hands at same time... money shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know just what you mean









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

Moss28 said:


> I know just what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Exactly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Thanks for the great review and pics Moss28. I've recently been contemplating the 836. I had a 556i but let it go to a friend. Just a bit too small for my tastes, but otherwise a great watch.

Other Germans are on the list including a very similar Stowa Flieger TO2. Nearly the same watch, except for the Tigmented case on the Sinn, which brings the watch to about $500 over the Stowa.










I've got a trip scheduled to Germany in the near future...I'm gonna have to do a little hands on research.

Any thoughts or comparisons...anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Moss28 said:


> My Sinn 836 arrived last week and although I've only spent a few days with it I wanted to share some first impressions.
> 
> View attachment 13152605
> 
> 
> ....."


If you don't mind sharing Moss28, where did you pick up your 836?? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

WatchProblem said:


> Thanks for the great review and pics Moss28. I've recently been contemplating the 836. I had a 556i but let it go to a friend. Just a bit too small for my tastes, but otherwise a great watch.
> 
> Other Germans are on the list including a very similar Stowa Flieger TO2. Nearly the same watch, except for the Tigmented case on the Sinn, which brings the watch to about $500 over the Stowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a trip scheduled to Germany in the near future...I'm gonna have to do a little hands on research.
> 
> Any thoughts or comparisons...anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never handled the Stowa, but seems like they both have the same top grade ETA movement. Both 43 mm. Stowa is a bit thicker. Stowa design is pretty stark... all white. You get some nice little details on the 836, rhodium hour and minute hands, red second hand. Stowa has open back to see the movement. Stowa has 200m water resistance, 836 100m.

I can't speak to the modifications that either company may make to the ETA movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

WatchProblem said:


> If you don't mind sharing Moss28, where did you pick up your 836?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from the US AD - Watchbuys

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Moss28 said:


> I got it from the US AD - Watchbuys
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks again Moss28. That's what I suspected. I've purchased through WatchBuys before and everything went smoothly. They will be my last resort if what I want is not available in Germany.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Phillyvice said:


> Never handled the Stowa, but seems like they both have the same top grade ETA movement. Both 43 mm. Stowa is a bit thicker. Stowa design is pretty stark... all white. You get some nice little details on the 836, rhodium hour and minute hands, red second hand. Stowa has open back to see the movement. Stowa has 200m water resistance, 836 100m.
> 
> I can't speak to the modifications that either company may make to the ETA movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Phillyvice. For the record, Stowa appears to offer a couple different second hand colors to include red.

However, I'm starting to really like the balanced feel of the Sinn dial (pointed out by Mike Stuffler). I'm just struggling with the $500 price difference. Is the tigmented case really worth the price step up from the Stowa!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

WatchProblem said:


> Thanks Phillyvice. For the record, Stowa appears to offer a couple different second hand colors to include red.
> 
> However, I'm starting to really like the balanced feel of the Sinn dial (pointed out by Mike Stuffler). I'm just struggling with the $500 price difference. Is the tigmented case really worth the price step up from the Stowa!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously you know normal steel watches get pretty scratched up. My 836 is new and I haven't beaten it enough to tell you if it holds up any better. Also, it's your preference as to whether you care about scratches on the steel... especially on this type of watch.

To me, the 836 just looks much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

WatchProblem said:


> Is the tigmented case really worth the price step up from the Stowa!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO yes! I'm relatively new to Sinn's, bought my first last Christmas. Now I own four of them. The tegigimented steel still looks brand new For me, hardened steel is the only way to go if you like your watches looking new!


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

WatchProblem said:


> Thanks for the great review and pics Moss28. I've recently been contemplating the 836. I had a 556i but let it go to a friend. Just a bit too small for my tastes, but otherwise a great watch.
> 
> Other Germans are on the list including a very similar Stowa Flieger TO2. Nearly the same watch, except for the Tigmented case on the Sinn, which brings the watch to about $500 over the Stowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a trip scheduled to Germany in the near future...I'm gonna have to do a little hands on research.
> 
> Any thoughts or comparisons...anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As nice as the T02 is, the 836 is IMO a superior designed watch.

On top of the tegimented case & crown...
Available satinized tegimented bracelet, fitted silicone strap with matching satinzed tegimented clasp, screw down crown, 49.44 L2L, 2mm thinner and super strap friendly with 22mm lugs.

The Stowa's 51mm L2L w/ 24mm lugs makes it a large watch. I'm not a fan of non screw down crowns either. It's all subjective. In the end, both are great watches, I just prefer Sinn's technology & accessories

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

Anyone try their 836 on a dark brown leather strap yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Nope not yet. 

I've been thinking about getting a dark brown vintage two stitch style strap to try. I probably won't do that until September since I'm enjoying it on NATO at the moment.

I do have a medium brown Colareb strap though. Maybe one of these days I'll put that on and snap a picture. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Spring-Diver said:


> As nice as the T02 is, the 836 is IMO a superior designed watch.
> 
> On top of the tegimented case & crown...
> Available satinized tegimented bracelet, fitted silicone strap with matching satinzed tegimented clasp, screw down crown, 49.44 L2L, 2mm thinner and super strap friendly with 22mm lugs.
> 
> The Stowa's 51mm L2L w/ 24mm lugs makes it a large watch. I'm not a fan of non screw down crowns either. It's all subjective. In the end, both are great watches, I just prefer Sinn's technology & accessories
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Shannon, thanks for the input. I've been studying and discussed the Sinn 836 in a couple different threads and have come to the conclusion that you are right!

Now I just have to stay strong and wait until I'm in Germany in a few months. I want the Sinn purchase to be part of the trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Ok Phillyvice I put this strap on for the night.

Not bad, but I think something darker would look better.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

Moss28 said:


> Ok Phillyvice I put this strap on for the night.
> 
> Not bad, but I think something darker would look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That looks pretty good!! I put mine on a black perlon strap last night. Looks ok and should do well in the hot weather. I ordered a red one too, but that might be too crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Phillyvice said:


> That looks pretty good!! I put mine on a black perlon strap last night. Looks ok and should do well in the hot weather. I ordered a red one too, but that might be too crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to say it grew on me. By the end of the night I was digging it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jusia

Congratulations! It looks good, but its price (1590 €) is a little bit too high. Hopefully it is possible to find used.


----------



## Phillyvice

Two new straps. Actually, the brown one is 20mm and was made for another watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Lume update:

On Sunday I spent most of the day outdoors and went inside at 8PM. I put the watch on a beside table before I went to sleep. I woke up just after 3:30AM and was able to easily read the time on the watch - it did not seem dim at all in the dark room. I didn't wake up again until after sunrise so I don't know when the watch became unreadable but I wanted to share since some of you were asking.

Also, I'm sharing this unrelated lume shot just because. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFreshman

How long did it take to receive your Sinn 836 after you placed your order with WatchBuys? I placed my order about four weeks ago and the wait is killing me.


----------



## Moss28

1.5 months but I pre-ordered it before the watch began shipping so YMMV. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFreshman

Moss28 said:


> 1.5 months but I pre-ordered it before the watch began shipping so YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I hope I don't have to wait more than six weeks total.

I ordered it on the bracelet. I'll post photos one I receive it.


----------



## Moss28

WatchFreshman said:


> Thanks. I hope I don't have to wait more than six weeks total.
> 
> I ordered it on the bracelet. I'll post photos one I receive it.


Nice. I sometimes wish I got the bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer

To the OP...mind sharing an update on your 836? How does the case look after wearing a few months? Also, I have the same size wrists as the OP (8.25"), so I'm thinking the size will be fine...I do have a question. Have you ever tried on a 566i? If so, was it too small?


----------



## smoothwinder

Pure, simple beauty!


----------



## Moss28

Eisenhammer said:


> To the OP...mind sharing an update on your 836? How does the case look after wearing a few months? Also, I have the same size wrists as the OP (8.25"), so I'm thinking the size will be fine...I do have a question. Have you ever tried on a 566i? If so, was it too small?


After a few months I'm still really enjoying the watch.

I generally wear it outside of business hours so it is on my wrist nearly every day. I'm not hard on it at all but it has had plenty of run-ins with things like door jambs and appliances. The case doesn't have any scratches at all but it has picked up a few tiny dings where the flat, polished part of the bezel meets the angled part of the bezel. The tegimented watches are surface hardened only so this doesn't really surprise me. I attached a picture where I attempted to capture what this looks like.

I have never worn a 556 model so I won't be able to offer any comparison. I actually wore the 836 to work today though so I snapped a quick wrist shot.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Good write up. Hope the Watch Buys Road Show makes it way to Texas this year as I would like to check it out.


----------



## nmcleod

Really like the red seconds, but wish the dial were a bit darker, less matte.


----------



## Moss28

nmcleod said:


> Really like the red seconds, but wish the dial were a bit darker, less matte.


Yes you're right in direct light it does wash out a bit and looks more like a dark gray. In indirect light it is a nice black though. This bothered me a bit too at first but now I don't even notice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

I'm really looking forward to picking one up after the first of the year. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Mine just came in after a four month wait. I ordered it with the rubber/double deployant clasp and Sinn sent it to the AD on the leather. But Sinn made it right and included the leather strap and a Sinn branded loop for free to make up for the mistake.

The size, simplicity and the mat dial were the main reasons I choose the 836. And it doesn't disappoint.

This thing is going to be on the wrist a lot. I also ordered an Erika gray band to try.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Ha I was thinking of trying a gray Erikas also.

How is the rubber?


----------



## Spring-Diver

WatchProblem said:


> Mine just came in after a four month wait. I ordered it with the rubber/double deployant clasp and Sinn sent it to the AD on the leather. But Sinn made it right and included the leather strap and a Sinn branded loop for free to make up for the mistake.
> 
> The size, simplicity and the mat dial were the main reasons I choose the 836. And it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> This thing is going to be on the wrist a lot. I also ordered an Erika gray band to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats 
It looks great on the silicone 

Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Yesterday I was talking to Matt at WatchBuys and these will be in stock by the end of the month!!!... no wait time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Moss28 said:


> Ha I was thinking of trying a gray Erikas also.
> 
> How is the rubber?


Here it is on the Erika MN in gray. I think it looks great; the gray (and red strip) really makes the mat black dial pop. Brings out some of the gray tones in the dial.

I haven't even cut the rubber strap to fit yet...but soon. It is very well made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

WatchProblem said:


> Here it is on the Erika MN in gray. I think it looks great; the gray (and red strip) really makes the mat black dial pop. Brings out some of the gray tones in the dial.
> 
> I haven't even cut the rubber strap to fit yet...but soon. It is very well made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Looking good

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson

I tried on the 836 and 556 this weekend at the Watchbuys road show. The 836 was perfect on my 7.75" wrist. An 8.25" should be a great fit also. I immediately felt the 556 was far too small for my wrist. The 856 at 40mm was a tad small but acceptable. The 857 with bezel was a good fit. IMHO, Sinn watches tend to wear small for their size due to case contours. For comparison, I'm very happy with my 41mm Seiko, it's almost too large with it's height of 13mm.


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 836 has been on my mind sine its introduction. I finally pulled the trigger yesterday! I even ordered the silicone strap with matching tegimented satinized clasp

Initial impressions and photos soon 


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Spring-Diver said:


> The 836 has been on my mind sine its introduction. I finally pulled the trigger yesterday! I even ordered the silicone strap with matching tegimented satinized clasp
> 
> Initial impressions and photos soon
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Wow congratulations.

Did you get it on bracelet? I'm wondering if I should order one of those but I'd like to see a few more pictures.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Moss28 said:


> Wow congratulations.
> 
> Did you get it on bracelet? I'm wondering if I should order one of those but I'd like to see a few more pictures.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!

I ordered it on the strap, I'm not a bracelet guy. Plus I absolutely love Sinn's silicone with the large clasp.

Cheers


----------



## jesprocess

Thinking about getting this watch for my first Sinn. Anyone know if this will wear bigger than a Seiko SKX or 5KX?


----------



## jesprocess

Atkinson said:


> I tried on the 836 and 556 this weekend at the Watchbuys road show. The 836 was perfect on my 7.75" wrist. An 8.25" should be a great fit also. I immediately felt the 556 was far too small for my wrist. The 856 at 40mm was a tad small but acceptable. The 857 with bezel was a good fit. IMHO, Sinn watches tend to wear small for their size due to case contours. For comparison, I'm very happy with my 41mm Seiko, it's almost too large with it's height of 13mm.
> View attachment 13698905


Thanks for the sizing information, I just received my 836 and this will definitely fit great on a 7.75" to 8.25" wrist. I also have a 7.75" wrist and really like how this fits.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson

jesprocess said:


> Thanks for the sizing information, I just received my 836 and this will definitely fit great on a 7.75" to 8.25" wrist. I also have a 7.75" wrist and really like how this fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks terrific on you! I'm glad to have offered sizing information.


----------



## timetraveler73

Just got mine today! Ordered it on the Sinn strap and purchased the tegimented bracelet also. I had a 556i for a few years that just seemed a little bit bland, and this one feels like it delivers what was missing from the 556. The rhodium hands create a subtle effect like a weird little electric glow around the edges of the hands and I think it's a big improvement over the plain white hands of the 556 and 856. My wrist is about 7.2 inches, I was a little worried that 43 mm would be too big but I can definitely say the size looks great. I've been gravitating toward larger watches that have a little more presence on the wrist, and this one feels just right. As far as the dial color goes, it is a slightly more dull matte finish that looks kind of dark charcoal grey in bright sunlight, and regular black the rest of the time. Compared to the 856, I think Sinn was going for increased contrast between the dial and the shiny edges of the hands and I really like it. The ratio of 10.7 mm thickness to a relatively large dial gives it a nice flat low profile on my wrist. Guys, if you have 7.2" or more wrist size and you are thinking about a 556i, you should consider the 836 instead, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## gh1234

nice review. I like how sinn managed to keep the lug-to-lug at 49mm even with a 43 mm case


----------

